# Hannahatchee WMA Hogs



## Super Snooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone have any experience hunting hogs at Hannahatchee after deer season? Hannahatchee WMA isn’t far from where I live and I was thinking about taking a 22mag down there and walking around a bit. Any advice would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm in a club a mile or so from there that I only joined for the hog hunting. They are covered up with hogs in that area. Now until March, in my opinion, is the best time to hunt them. They move all day competing for what food is left. I'd recommend walking as much as possible. I can almost guarantee that you'll walk up on a few or at least find where they've been and they won't be far from there. It's getting close to my favorite time of the year. Good luck and post some kill pictures


----------



## Georgiaboy706 (Jan 9, 2019)

What are the rules on Caliber when hunting feral hogs at hanahatchee wma?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that it is the same as it is on private property. Doesn't matter what size


----------



## Curtis (Jan 23, 2019)

It is small game season there now so I believe you are restricted to small game weapons. You should call to double check as regs can leave room for doubt.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 23, 2019)

Don't know bout Han. But I went to another wma and while signing in area manager pulled up and I asked him if I could tote my 308 since furbearer was open. He said he didn't know since he wasn't law enforcement.  But he called a DNR officer at 6am while I was standing there and officer said I was good.         ( shout out to Hootie area manager)      Maybe this helped


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 24, 2019)

flynlow said:


> Might wanna check the regs for any particular wma but seems most allow .17 caliber and larger centerfire for fox and bobcat meaning you can carry basically anything you want since hogs are incidental take.


This is only for WMAs with a fur bearer season. Unless otherwise stated on the WMA regs ( some will say “no fur bearer”) you can shoot centerfires. The WMAs without a furbearer will limit you to .22mag, .22lr, .17.   I’ve taken plenty of small-medium pigs with the .22 mag.  Might be wary of shooting a 300lb pig though. Lol


----------



## rok (Jan 24, 2019)

I went Monday. Shot a nice pig but wasn't able to recover him. I was worried going after deer season also but they're still there. This was the only pig we saw though. As far as firearms you can use centerfire rifles due to fur bearer season.


----------

